# Bank fishing spots for Flounder near Surfside?



## austinfishman (Nov 16, 2006)

We will be down in Houston for T-giving, and my 11 yr old daughter is bucking HARD for some fishing time down in the saltwater (and what dad would tell his daughter "no?") My folks have a place in Surfside, so that would likely be our base of operations, but that said, if there's someplace better, we can be flexible. Don't have a boat, thus the request for bankfishing options (we could MAYBE wade some, although she doesn't have her own waders).


She's never caught a keeper flounder, so she's really got her sights set on that, although if we only caught a red or a speck, I suspect she'd be happy.
We've fished before on a couple of "iffy" places off the Intracoastal, with only minimal luck, so if there's someplace at all better, we'd sure like to find it.

I know that some of you might be hesitant to post any sweet spots on the forum at-large . . . but if you are comfortable sharing anything in a PM to me, I sure would appreciate it. Just a dad who wants to put his daughter on some fish, so I'll take any help I can get.

:texasflag


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

San Luis Pass should have some flatties moving through. If you can find some live finger mullet for bait that would be best. If not Berkley Gulp in mud minnow works good too.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

X2 on SLP. Just be very careful there, the current can get nasty.


----------



## austinfishman (Nov 16, 2006)

Is there a particular SIDE of SLP we should target (Freeport side, Galveston side)? And whichever side it is, do we have to wade, or are there spots where fishable water can be reached from the bank?


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

austinfishman said:


> Is there a particular SIDE of SLP we should target (Freeport side, Galveston side)? And whichever side it is, do we have to wade, or are there spots where fishable water can be reached from the bank?


You can fish from the bank on the Galveston side. Again, just be careful about the currents if you do wade out.


----------



## scruffiest1 (Nov 7, 2005)

i wouldn't let my daughter wade at slp period


----------



## rockwalker (Jan 5, 2012)

scruffiest1 said:


> i wouldn't let my daughter wade at slp period


x1000


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

How about where Swan Lake empties into the IC?


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Go over the toll bridge to the Surfside/Freeport side and drive down onto the sandy area next to the county park. You will see campers, vehicles of all sorts on this sand spit area and you can fish from the bank without wading. People set up along this stretch using chairs, rod holders, etc.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't believe there is not any spot in the Freeport/SLP that you can stand on the bank and fish for *flounders* (someone corrects me if I'm wrong). You would have to get your feet wet (wading) to get flounders.
If you want to fish for flounders without getting the feed wet, there are plenty other places like SWP or ROP ...
Freeport surfside is a very good fishing place but I never caught any flounder there.


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

You can fish the bank at the mouth of the Brazos. There's also a couple spots at the intersection of Oyster creek and the ICW. You can reach those from leeve road. There are some wading spots in Christmas Bay, accessible from Bluewater Hwy. Christmas would be safer to wade than San Luis Pass.
Good luck!


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

where are yall comming from, I fish there often but from a boat and have done well. Please be carefull as there are skates/stingrays holly cow the barbs are small but pack a punch with the bacteria. I will take my son on a trip there when he arrives from the Dallas area it is possible that I will have room for another father/child couple just buy your own bait and have your own tacle/snacks


----------



## Melvindog (Jun 9, 2012)

San Luis Pass on the freeport side from shore, RV park all the way to the beach entrance. Go early cause the flounder move out of the shallows after the sun comes up. After sun up work the drop off which isn't more then 10 to 20 yards from shore in some spots. MOB is great from shore as long as you have 4wd. Sometimes you don't need it, most of the time you do. Live mullet dragged slow or gulp.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Normally the advice is sketchy around here but due to the young lady needing fish time and it is flounder time, your question on Swan Lake is on the mark. You can fish from the bank from the launch side. You don't have to wade but the gut into the lake is out a ways from the shore. Keep in mind moving water close to the shallow edge of the ICW is the clue. Take the young lady fishing and don't subject her to the dangers of SLP. Good luck.


----------



## byte-me (Aug 25, 2012)

Now if you can get into the county park fish off of the concrete wall the one to the right when you get in and go over the bridge, their catching the flounder in that area....!


----------



## Trappezoid2021 (Jun 27, 2011)

*Surfside*

I would not let my daughter, nor would I wade SLP just my opinion...

But there is a spot behind the coast guard station, drive down to the boat ramp area,,, the area between the boat ramp and the ICW the cut gets 
silted in pretty bad,,,late afternoon fish the boat ramp side of the silted mound..Flounder tend to get in there looking for a place to lay up...
its usually good for a couple...never caught limits there but good for
a few...just to make a daughter smile..use live finger mullet..

Good Luck
TZD


----------



## bellrw2681 (Sep 30, 2010)

*surfside flounder*

Go down to the boat ramp that is by the crabbing peir. Stay to the right of the boat ramp and drive along the shore. If it has rained any do go, but it should be ok now. Drive along the shore line past where the old and new ICW split till you can't go any farther. The is a little hole that goes back into a cut. Fish with gulf shrimp or swimming tail mullet and hammer the flounder. Take another pole with live mullet and catch a few reds also. I don't tell to many about this place because it is prime real estate. I have never left there without fish. If it is too muddy or if there is anyone down there just go to th left of the boat ramp and fish where swan lake empties in the ICW. Also somene said the coast guard station was good. I second that.

Tight lines


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

bellrw2681 said:


> Go down to the boat ramp that is by the crabbing peir. Stay to the right of the boat ramp and drive along the shore. If it has rained any do go, but it should be ok now. Drive along the shore line past where the old and new ICW split till you can't go any farther. The is a little hole that goes back into a cut. Fish with gulf shrimp or swimming tail mullet and hammer the flounder. Take another pole with live mullet and catch a few reds also. I don't tell to many about this place because it is prime real estate. I have never left there without fish. If it is too muddy or if there is anyone down there just go to th left of the boat ramp and fish where swan lake empties in the ICW. Also somene said the coast guard station was good. I second that.
> 
> Tight lines


Great advise if the roads DRY


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Hate to rain on someone's "sketchy" advice but as early as last week they have been catching founder, reds and trout ALONG THE SHORELINE from the San Luis Pass County Park going East along the sand spit. They are NOT WADING exclusively as I do not see them carrying their rod holders, ice chests, chairs, umbrellas, etc. into the water as they wade along.
Good luck and do let the "sketchies" scare you off that area, especially the Surfside/Freeport side!!!!


----------



## M (Jul 24, 2010)

Wading San Luis Pass without a life jacket will get you a Darwin Award. (Voluntarily removing yourself from the gene pool)


----------



## austinfishman (Nov 16, 2006)

Think I've got a coupla plans -- none of which involve SLP (I've waded it before, but won't be doing it with her). We'll see what comes of it -- I'll report back. And thanks SO much for all the advice and thoughts. It really is much appreciated.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

You might also want to look for some bank fishing spots along the Brazos or San Bernard rivers. And the park next to the Police Dept in Freeport gets a few fish in it when the water cools down. By all means avoid wading at SLP.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

fultonswimmer said:


> Hate to rain on someone's "sketchy" advice but as early as last week they have been catching founder, reds and trout ALONG THE SHORELINE from the San Luis Pass County Park going East along the sand spit. They are NOT WADING exclusively as I do not see them carrying their rod holders, ice chests, chairs, umbrellas, etc. into the water as they wade along.
> Good luck and do let the "sketchies" scare you off that area, especially the Surfside/Freeport side!!!!


Thanks for the flaming response. Most folks won't give up the simplest of spots but I have fished many of the lacations you speak of for years. More importantly which you appenntly missed I was more concerned for the young lady's saftey as well as spots to bank fish.

To the OP I wish you and your young lady good fishing and much saftey.


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

bellrw2681 said:


> Go down to the boat ramp that is by the crabbing peir. Stay to the right of the boat ramp and drive along the shore. If it has rained any do go, but it should be ok now. Drive along the shore line past where the old and new ICW split till you can't go any farther. The is a little hole that goes back into a cut. Fish with gulf shrimp or swimming tail mullet and hammer the flounder. Take another pole with live mullet and catch a few reds also. I don't tell to many about this place because it is prime real estate. I have never left there without fish. If it is too muddy or if there is anyone down there just go to th left of the boat ramp and fish where swan lake empties in the ICW. Also somene said the coast guard station was good. I second that.
> 
> Tight lines


I personally wouldn't recommend that......


----------



## mpaschall (Aug 23, 2005)

Take a right at the Surfside jetties and work your way to the Coast Guard Station. There is a a nice beach area you can drive to. Good Luck!!


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

fultonswimmer said:


> Go over the toll bridge to the Surfside/Freeport side and drive down onto the sandy area next to the county park. You will see campers, vehicles of all sorts on this sand spit area and you can fish from the bank without wading. People set up along this stretch using chairs, rod holders, etc.


This. Caught a 22in there a couple weeks ago. Most were small but the bigger ones should be showing up.


----------



## austinfishman (Nov 16, 2006)

We went down today. Got to my folks' beach house...and found that a lightning surge had flipped some breakers...including the one to the freezer. We got to spend an hour cleaning out and dealing with the smell.

Then a damned good lunch at Lake Jackson Seafood. That gumbo's hard to beat.

Then we got some finger mullet and gave it a shot by the CG station. Tide wasn't moving for diddly, but we got some action. Had two that broke off right at the net (one due to my crappy knot)...and then the skies opened up. We got soaked. And muddy as hell. And we laughed our tails off. We gave our leftover bait to the gal fishing next to us. She wanted us to stay - "you're getting bites!" But we had to get back to family. So in exchange, she gave us a flounder. So my daughter got to learn to clean one with her new filet knife.

It was a pretty typical fishing trip with me - busted line, muddy shoes, cold and wet, no fish....but we had a blast, and spent time together. It goes in the win column.

Thanks to all for all the advice.


Sent from my lawyerly mobile device (hereinafter, "iPhone"); any rebroadcast without the express written consent of Major League Baseball strictly prohibited.


----------

